# Preposicions, dies i mesos



## jess oh seven

Quina preposició es usa quan es parla dels mesos i els dies de la setmana?

Ex. I am going to Germany in June.

Seria, _Aniré a Alemany *en* juny_? 

Gràcies!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

No prep at all, Jess! At least in every day usage!

For months: Aniré a Alemanya el juny.

For the days of the week: Aniré a Alemanya dissabte.

Notice that for days even the article is omitted!


----------



## kiyama

Pel que fa al català central subscric totalment la teva informació, TPS, però és possible que els valencians sí que facin servir l'"en" per a alguna referència temporal? senzillament és que em sembla que un professor valencià que tenia l'any passat ho deia.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

No m'estranyaria gens: a veure si ens llegeixen els amics valencians i ens ho deixen clar 

(A mi també em sona que ells diuen "en dijous", etc.)


----------



## louhevly

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> No prep at all, Jess! At least in every day usage!
> 
> For months: Aniré a Alemanya el juny.
> 
> For the days of the week: Aniré a Alemanya dissabte.
> 
> Notice that for days even the article is omitted!



Are you sure about "Aniré a Alemanya el juny."

I always thought it had to either be 
Aniré a Alemanya pel juny.
or
Aniré a Alemanya al juny.

In Engish the prep. is certainly necessary:
I'm going to Germany in June.

Just asking.


----------



## Samaruc

Jo ho veig com en Louhevly i diria el mes amb les preposicions "a" (Aniré a Alemanya al juny) o "per" (Aniré a Alemanya pel juny). De tota manera, per als orientals no hi ha diferència fonètica entre "el juny" i "al juny", potser d'aquí ve la confusió.

El dia, el diria sense res, ni article ni preposició (Aniré a Alemanya dissabte) a no ser que es tracte d'un costum o alguna cosa que es repeteix, cas en què posaria el dia amb article i preferentment en plural ("Els diumenges hi ha futbol"). Si el dia de la setmana du cap complement crec que el diria amb article ("El darrer diumenge d'Octubre, tots al Puig")

Pel que fa a "en dijous", jo no ho he sentit mai per ací... Sí que és molt habitual sentir expressions calcades del castellà amb el dia de la setmana precedit per l'article quan hauria d'anar sense, però això són incorreccions. Ara, vés saber, igual hi ha gent que ho diu així...


----------



## betulina

louhevly said:


> Are you sure about "Aniré a Alemanya el juny."
> 
> I always thought it had to either be
> Aniré a Alemanya pel juny.
> or
> Aniré a Alemanya al juny.



Jo ho tenia entès com en Lou. Ho he buscat als apunts que en tinc (ara no tinc a mà cap obra) i diu que, pel que fa als mesos, si l'expressió és genèrica (no es refereix a un mes en concret), s'utilitza _a_ o bé _per_ o, al País Valencià, _en_:

*Al* maig / *Pel *maig / (*En*/en el -?-) maig cada dia un raig

Si l'expressió no és genèrica (es refereix a un mes en concret), hi ha dues opcions: 

Les eleccions seran *el* (mes de) maig --> sense preposició
Les eleccions seran *al *(mes de) maig --> prep. a


Edito - Samaruc, ens hem creuat. Em pots aclarir si feu servir la preposició "en" amb els mesos? Amb els anys sí, oi? Gràcies!


----------



## ernest_

Jo acostumava a escriure "al 1914 va començar la guerra", fins que em van dir que aquest "al" era incorrecte, i des d'aleshores sempre poso "el" en els complements de temps, "el preu dels cereals el segle XVI", etc, i mai m'ho han corregit. No sé si és el mateix cas de què parleu.


----------



## Samaruc

betulina said:


> Jo ho tenia entès com en Lou. Ho he buscat als apunts que en tinc (ara no tinc a mà cap obra) i diu que, pel que fa als mesos, si l'expressió és genèrica (no es refereix a un mes en concret), s'utilitza _a_ o bé _per_ o, al País Valencià, _en_:
> 
> *Al* maig / *Pel *maig / (*En*/en el -?-) maig cada dia un raig
> 
> Si l'expressió no és genèrica (es refereix a un mes en concret), hi ha dues opcions:
> 
> Les eleccions seran *el* (mes de) maig --> sense preposició
> Les eleccions seran *al *(mes de) maig --> prep. a
> 
> 
> Edito - Samaruc, ens hem creuat. Em pots aclarir si feu servir la preposició "en" amb els mesos? Amb els anys sí, oi? Gràcies!



Sí, en la llengua parlada no és estrany l'ús de "en" (sense article) per als mesos i de "en" (amb o sense article) per als anys.

El que pensava era que això no era normatiu i que es deia per influència del castellà, però potser estic equivocat, no ho sé. Si més no, segons el que diu la Guia d'Usos de l'IIFV al punt 5.1.3, només es contemplen les preposicions "a" i "per".

_Parts del dia
a + article: He parlat amb ella {al matí / a la vesprada / a la nit}
de: Treballa de matí i vetla de nit

Mesos
per + article: Per l’abril, no et lleves ni un fil
a + article: Al maig, farà set anys que es van casar

Estacions
a + article: Ací, a l’estiu, fa molta calor

Anys:
Ø + article: El 1992 es van celebrar els jocs olímpics​_
Al punt 3.1.2, hi parla dels dies de la setmana i els articles:

_a) Referència concreta

a.1) referida a un dels 7 dies precedents o següents, i sense cap complement o amb els complements passat, que ve, vinent, etc. posposats: Ø 
- El vaig veure dimarts
- No torna fins dimecres
- Divendres hi haurà ple a l’Ajuntament
- Dimarts vinent anirem al teatre
- Diumenge passat vaig eixir amb els amics

a.2) resta de casos: el 
- El dimarts dia 15 d’agost comencen les festes
- El darrer diumenge d’octubre


b) Referència habitual: els, cada
- Els diumenges (o cada diumenge) dinem amb els amics
- La revista eixirà al carrer els (o cada) dilluns

Quan la referència és genèrica, es pot usar l’article el: el diumenge ('cada diumenge') dinem amb els amics. D’acord amb l’ús més general, és preferible la forma plural.​_
Au!


----------



## betulina

Samaruc said:


> Sí, en la llengua parlada no és estrany l'ús de "en" (sense article) per als mesos i de "en" (amb o sense article) per als anys.
> 
> El que pensava era que això no era normatiu i que es deia per influència del castellà, però potser estic equivocat, no ho sé. Si més no, segons el que diu la Guia d'Usos de l'IIFV al punt 5.1.3, només es contemplen les preposicions "a" i "per".



Moltes gràcies, Samaruc! Sí, a mi tampoc no em queda clar si és normatiu o no, només tenia entès que els valencians ho "podíeu dir" així. A veure si s'afanyen a treure la nova gramàtica normativa i ens aclareix dubtes!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Ostres, jo no he tornat a dir res en aquest fil perquè m'hauré de tornar a estudir la qüestió... Hauria jurat que era amb l'article i punt, però ja veig que vaig errada...


----------



## jess oh seven

Moltes gràcies a tots


----------



## Cecilio

Jo diria que en valencià col·loquial s'utilitza sistemàticament l'article "el" davant dels noms dels dies, tal com es fa en castellà. Una frase del tipus "Tornaré divendres" no sona massa natural a València. No és que siga impossible escoltar-ne de semblants, però no crec que siga l'ús més habitual.


----------



## gvergara

Samaruc said:


> _Anys:
> Ø + article: El 1992 es van celebrar els jocs olímpics_​


He vist un exemple en què es diu _Vais néixer el maig *de* 1972_ (sense article abans de l'any). He de suposar, doncs, que l'article es posa només per a referir-se a un any _sol_ (un de particular)?


----------



## Dymn

gvergara said:


> He vist un exemple en què es diu _Vais néixer el maig *de* 1972_ (sense article abans de l'any). He de suposar, doncs, que l'article es posa només per a referir-se a un any _sol_ (un de particular)?


No sé què és el correcte, però a mi em sona natural de totes dues maneres: _del 1972, de 1972. _Ara, quan s'escurça un any a les dues darreres xifres, sí que cal posar-hi l'article (_del '72_).


----------

